# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  چگونگی انتخاب رشته دانشگاه فرهنگیان

## parinaz1376

سلام دوستان در مورد ثبت نام دانشگاه فرهنگیان راهنمایی میخواستم کسایی که  پارسال انتخاب دانشگاه فرهنگیانشون با موفقیت بوده و کسایی که اطلاع دقیق  دارن لطفا راهنمایی کنن ممنونم ؟
من دیشب انتخاب رشته کردم و قبل از ورود به صفحه انتخاب رشته با خوندن  اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش از گوشه کناری سایت که زده خرید کارت کارت شرکت در  فرهنگیان رو خریدم بعد وارد صفحه انتخاب رشته شدم وسریال خرید کارت  فرهنگیان رو رو کادر قسمت بالای صفحه انتخاب رشته وارد کردم  و فقط یه کد  رشته اونم دبیری زبان رو انتخاب کردم من فقط زبان مجاز شدم برای تربیت معلم  و تجربی غیر مجازم ولی برای کنجکاوی کد رشته فرهنگیان شهرمون تو رشته  تجربی رو زدم و سایت خطا نداد البته بعدش پاکش کردم و انتخاب رشته رو کامل  انجام دادم و بعد دریافت رسید انتخاب رشته یه بار دیگه وارد شدم از قسمت  ویرایش اطلاعات برای انتخاب رشته این بار دیگه کد که برای فرهنگیان تو کادر  وارد کنم نبود اصلا کادره نبودش ولی کد رشته انتخاب زبان بودشایا انتخاب  رشته من درسته ؟؟؟/

----------


## parinaz1376

دوستان الان که کد رو زدم میگم نکنه کد رو اشتباه وارد کردم چیکار کنم ؟از کجا مطمئن شم سریال کار رو درست زدم

----------


## parinaz1376

up

----------

